# My New Favorite Tape Measure



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving Y'all!
I don't usually get too excited about something as simple as a tape measure, but this one is different. A couple of months ago, I picked up a FastCap Flatback tape. 
http://www.amazon.com/FastCap-Flatb...d=1448503702&sr=8-1&keywords=fastcap+flatback

You know the drill . . . you lock the tape down so you can roll the edge of the ,tape down to the wood with one hand and mark with the other. Then, the tape box topples over and off the edge of your workpiece. Or you hold the tape box in one hand and attempt to roll the edge of the tape down with and mark with the other "free" hand until the hook comes free and the tape goes zinging back into the box. 

This tape has no cup in the blade at all. It lies flat on the workpiece so you don't have to roll it to get the edge down to the wood. The box has a fairly broad bottom so it doesn't topple over so easily. The tape is black on white and you can mark on it with a pencil, then erase it by rubbing with a moistened finger. Ready-made Story Pole! The fractions between inch marks are spelled out. Now I can read a tape. I read 5 and 13/16, not Five and a half plus Five little marks. But I find I make fewer mistakes when the marks are identified, especially when reading the tape upside down. 

Much as I like it, this tape won't replace all your others. It has zero standout; it's limp as a wet noodle. So it's no good for reach-across or vertical measuring. It's not for inside measuring because the hook is rigidly attached and has no float. 

I won't quite say it's transformed my woodworking experience, but it's certainly made it less frustrating and error-prone. Anytime I can do that for 8 Bucks, it's a good day. 

I have no financial interest in FastCap. Your mileage may vary, etc., etc.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting, I did not know about it. Will make me a good shop tape, I am frequently trying to measure curves and around boxes and such and it is an add-em-up exercise, to just get a ball park measurement. 
Gotta sign off and order 3-4 0f those. Will make some good stocking stuffers.

Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks for posting, I did not know about it. Will make me a good shop tape, I am frequently trying to measure curves and around boxes and such and it is an add-em-up exercise, to just get a ball park measurement.
> Gotta sign off and order 3-4 0f those. Will make some good stocking stuffers.
> 
> Herb


You can also get it with the traditionally marked blade, called "Old Standby". Imperial/Metric combination is also available.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I would like to see a tape made for right handed people. When I measure I hold the tape in my left hand so I can mark with
my right, and the numbers are always upside down. Sometimes the 3/8 & 5/8 get mixed up and your off on the measurement. I would like to see a tape where the numbers are right side up when you use your left hand. Thanks for the info on this tape Andy.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Andy, I'll check this out. I've also been wanting to try FastCap's zero clearance tape for miter saws. They're an interesting company.


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

Where is it made?


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Knot working said:


> I would like to see a tape made for right handed people. When I measure I hold the tape in my left hand so I can mark with
> my right, and the numbers are always upside down. Sometimes the 3/8 & 5/8 get mixed up and your off on the measurement. I would like to see a tape where the numbers are right side up when you use your left hand. Thanks for the info on this tape Andy.


I guess I'm always searching for the perfect tape. I have dozens. I have one of those too, but I wasn't able to train myself to use it. Old habits . . . . 

Here's one by Lee Valley. 

10' Tapes for Cabinetmakers - Lee Valley Tools

and another by Fastcap

http://www.amazon.com/FastCap-PSSR1...8&qid=1448544300&sr=8-2&keywords=fastcap+tape

And another Fastcap that reads from top or bottom.

FastCap PSSR25 25 foot Lefty/Righty Measuring Tape - Left Handed Tape Measure - Amazon.com


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Knot working said:


> I would like to see a tape made for right handed people. When I measure I hold the tape in my left hand so I can mark with
> my right, and the numbers are always upside down. Sometimes the 3/8 & 5/8 get mixed up and your off on the measurement. I would like to see a tape where the numbers are right side up when you use your left hand. Thanks for the info on this tape Andy.


Here's one example...

R1 Tape Measure for the right handed

...others available...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Bricknhank said:


> Where is it made?


For 8 bucks, I'm sure it's made in some third-world sweatshop by people who are glad to have food to eat.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Knot working said:


> I would like to see a tape made for right handed people. When I measure I hold the tape in my left hand so I can mark with
> my right, and the numbers are always upside down. Sometimes the 3/8 & 5/8 get mixed up and your off on the measurement. I would like to see a tape where the numbers are right side up when you use your left hand. Thanks for the info on this tape Andy.


Woodcraft has what you need. It is a Fastcap product called a *Lefty/Righty*. It even has a built in pencil sharpener. Traditional marking at the top and a mirror image on the bottom. This is what Fastcap calls a standard reverse. No more reading and marking upside down.

We are so brainwashed by what was available in the past that people laugh when you tell them that there is such a thing as a right and left hand tape. What is common in the stores is a left hand tape (for left handed people). It reads fine for left handed people measuring left to right but is upside down for the average right handed person, who measures right to left.

I can't count the number of times I mis-marked over the years because of reading the tape marks upside down. Now, with a right handed tape the numbers are right side up on the near side when measuring from right to left.

FastCap - 888-443-3748 - FastCap - Woodworking Tools


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Donk, I just ordered it. I can see where this one will come in handy. I really like that it's flat.

Bryan


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I got the lefty/righty for my birthday, and it really does help. But keep it locked up, so it doesn't walk off like tape measures tend to do.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Great Info, Andy! I'll keep an eye-out for those and especially look at them next time I'm at WoodCraft or Peachtree - both of which are enroute for us during the holidays! BTW I did engineering work for so many years - where there may be 4-8 people looking-over drawings on a conference room table, that I learned very well to read and write upside-down, inside-out and backwards! It's fun and a great activity for inquisitive children! For me the right handed versus left handed consideration is nil, but I like the feature mentioned about the tape base "just standing there"!

Y'all have a nice Thanksgiving!

Otis and Joy Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

DonkeyHody said:


> For 8 bucks, I'm sure it's made in some third-world sweatshop by people who are glad to have food to eat.


Yeah, that's pretty inexpensive. I haven't seen one but at that price I question the quality.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Bricknhank said:


> Yeah, that's pretty inexpensive. I haven't seen one but at that price I question the quality.


Don't, they're well built. Comparable to or better then the Stanley's. They are, also, rubber encased, have positive lock-up, and the retraction spring seems to be good. As mentioned they sit flat and in addition, they have a finger button on the bottom to keep the tape from retracting when extending the tape to make a measurement. This is in addition to the traditional tape lock on the front.

I have not personally checked the accuracy, yet, but they are supposed to have very tight tolerances unlike some of the Stanley tapes.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

DonkeyHody said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving Y'all!
> *


I hope you all enjoy this day, ever. From your amigo from the south.

Take care and be safe!.

Save some piece of turkey for me please. :smile:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have both the R1 and the Fastcap, and would never go back to the "normal" tapes. I prefer the Fastcap because I like to mark from the tape down (haven't switched to metric yet). The bigger 16' Fastcap is wide enough to sit by itself, the Tape Stand from Lee Valley solves the tippy problem with the smaller tapes.

I like the idea of the flat tape though, may drop a word in Santa's ear about one.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have both the R1 and the Fastcap, and would never go back to the "normal" tapes. I prefer the Fastcap because I like to mark from the tape down (haven't switched to metric yet). The bigger 16' Fastcap is wide enough to sit by itself, the Tape Stand from Lee Valley solves the tippy problem with the smaller tapes.

I like the idea of the flat tape though, may drop a word in Santa's ear about one.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have both the R1 and the Fastcap, and would never go back to the "normal" tapes. I prefer the Fastcap because I like to mark from the tape down (haven't switched to metric yet). The bigger 16' Fastcap is wide enough to sit by itself, the Tape Stand from Lee Valley solves the tippy problem with the smaller tapes.

I like the idea of the flat tape though, may drop a word in Santa's ear about one.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry about the multiple posts, keep having the problem where everything locks up - I'll be typing away, look up and see I'm a couple of words ahead. And then the cursor disappears and I can't type anything for a while until it comes back.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> Sorry about the multiple posts, keep having the problem where everything locks up - I'll be typing away, look up and see I'm a couple of words ahead. And then the cursor disappears and I can't type anything for a while until it comes back.


clean up your computer...
run CCleaner to start w/....
go w/ the free...
run your spyware too...
the 1st time you run it it will take awhile...

CCleaner - Download


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've had a Flatback for 4 or 5 years, definitely my favorite. The on-board pencil sharpener is pretty decent too, the only one i have in the garage. Need to get a decent pencil sharpener...

earl


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Best one in the world...................


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@Stick486

Thanks for the suggestion.

The forum is the only place I'm having a problem. I run PC MRI every day, just finished running Windows Disc Clean-Up. Didn't seem to help - runs real slow, hangs up and eventually I'll get a message that Routerforums is not responding and I have to shut it down.

Looks like a good program, but I'd need to do a system back-up as recommended first - I back up through Easy Back UP Pro, not sure if that does a system or just my files, have to wait until tomorrow to check. I pay a monthly fee for unlimited troubleshooting and service so will give them a call in the morning which will tie up the computer most of the day.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> For 8 bucks, I'm sure it's made in some third-world sweatshop by people who are glad to have food to eat.


I was WRONG! It's made in Ferndale Washington by happy American workers using lean manufacturing technology in a spotless facility where they have dogs running around and host cookouts for employee birthdays. 

As far a quality, I'm impressed. My only complaint is the tape box is so fat, rubberized and grippy that it doesn't slide in and out of my apron pocket easily. 

WATCH THE VIDEO. YOU'LL BE IMPRESSED!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

get a bigger pocket...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

schnewj is correct. Plus there is a flat tape by Fastcap, the Flatback. It can be used to measure curved surfaces. Both are available at Woodcraft as mentioned. Me? I use my wife's fabric dressmaker tape.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Me? I use my wife's fabric dressmaker tape.


ditto....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> I was WRONG! It's made in Ferndale Washington by happy American workers using lean manufacturing technology in a spotless facility where they have dogs running around and host cookouts for employee birthdays.
> 
> As far a quality, I'm impressed. My only complaint is the tape box is so fat, rubberized and grippy that it doesn't slide in and out of my apron pocket easily.
> 
> ...



Neat video,Andy, thanks for posting.

Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> I was WRONG! It's made in Ferndale Washington by happy American workers using lean manufacturing technology in a spotless facility where they have dogs running around and host cookouts for employee birthdays.
> 
> WATCH THE VIDEO. YOU'LL BE IMPRESSED!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYby_HczyDA


Impressed is an understatement. There are a LOT of good ideas there that everyone can apply to even the smallest shop.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> Impressed is an understatement. There are a LOT of good ideas there that everyone can apply to even the smallest shop.


They have a ton of interesting videos. Go here:

Video Library - FastCap Videos - FastCap - Woodworking Tools


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Just got mine, and overall, I do like it. Accuracy, at least over the first 36", is dead on. The pencil sharpener is a nice touch. The only negative so far is that it doesn't retract fully unless I keep pressure on the lock, in the unlock direction. It otherwise stalls retracting at the end.

The package it comes does say "Crafted in China". For $8, that's what I expected. It is just a tape measure, after all.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

furboo said:


> Just got mine, and overall, I do like it. Accuracy, at least over the first 36", is dead on. The pencil sharpener is a nice touch. The only negative so far is that it doesn't retract fully unless I keep pressure on the lock, in the unlock direction. It otherwise stalls retracting at the end.
> 
> The package it comes does say "Crafted in China". For $8, that's what I expected. It is just a tape measure, after all.


I'm afraid that I was wrong when I said it was made in Washington. While some of Fastcap's products are made there, their video on tape manufacturing says they are made in China. However, ALL Fastcap products come with an unlimited lifetime money-back satisfaction guarantee. You don't have to have a receipt or send the old one back, just call them and tell them why you don't like it. 

FWIW, my tape doesn't retract fully just like yours. I wonder if it's done on purpose to keep the hook from snapping off?


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Andy, made in China doesn't bother me here. For higher tech stuff it does, but not a tape measure.

After playing around with it for a while, it now is retracting fully, without effort. Weird. Maybe there's a break-in period


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

great video, great corporate culture, plenty to learn from it...thx for posting!


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

McFeeleys has the tape measure on sale at the moment FastCap 16 ft in. FlatBack in. Cabinetmaker?s Tape - QTY:1 - 3WAX4 about $3 cheaper than I bought it off Amazon. Haven't had a chance to try it out yet, Santa took it away and said I had to wait until Christmas.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I got mine in 2 days, ordered ordered 4 flat ones and a Lefty-Righty ,I will keep one and give the rest for presents. 

Herb


----------

